# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gjuha Shqipe - Dokumente të shkruara dhe libra

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*"Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut 


Eqrem Çabej, në
"Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut (1555),
Instituti i historisë e i gjuhësisë,
Tiranë, 1968* 


"Ky më i pari monument i literaturës shqiptare që dihet gjer më sot, pat rënë në më se tre shekuj e gjysmë të harresës e që përshkuar nëpër peripeti të shumëllojshme, gjersa u zbulua perfundimisht e u bë prona e botës shkencore.
Peshkopi i Arbëreshvet të Siqelisë Imzot Pal Skiròi, gjurmues e studiues i teksteve të vjetra të shqipes (1866-1941), që në vitet e para të këtij shekulli iu vu gjurmimit të kësaj vepre në Biblioteken Vatikane. Kërkimevet që u bënë atje u detyrohet që më 1909 u gjet kjo mënëfund n'atë qendër studimesh." 


_Pasthënia e Mesharit


U Donih Gjoni, biri hi Bdek(1) Buzukut, tue u kujtuom(2) shumë herë se gluha jonëh nuk kish gjaa të endigluom(3) ensëh shkruomit shenjtë(4), ensëh dashunit(5) sëh botësë sanëh(6) desha dhe u fëdigunëh(7) për saa mujtah meh zdritunë pak mendetë e atyneh qi t'eh endiglonjinëh(8). 
E u'maa duotëh enbaronj veprënë teme. Endëh vjetët MDLIV njëhzet dit endëh mara zuna enfiill e enbarova endeh vjetët MDLV, endëh kallënduor V dit(9). E seh për fat nëh keshë kun enbëh endonjë vend fëjyem(10) u duoh tuk të jetëh fajtëh, aih qi tëh jetë maa hi ditëshin seh u' atah fajh u lus tah tajtojnëh(11) endë e mirë. 
Përseh nukë çuditem seh në paça fëjyem, këjo tueh klenëh maa e para vepër e fort e fështirëh për tëh vepëruom ëmbëh gluhët tanëh(12). Përseh ata qi shtamponjijnëh, kishinëh të madheh fëdigë e aqë nuk mund e qëllonjinë(13), se fajh të mos banjinë përseh përherë ëndajh tah nukë mundëh jeshëh u' tueh enbajtunëh njëh klishëh enbëh dyy anët mëh duhee mer shërbyem(14). 
E tash enfalëh gjithëveh e lutëni Zotnë ende për mua._



*) Ky fragment është marrë nga pasthënia e veprës së Buzukut. Në dallim nga tri dokumentët e para të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, që ishin fjalë, fjali e fragmente të shkëputura, vepra e Buzukut është libri i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe që njohim deri sot. Autori gjakovar, Gjon Kazazi, që e zbuloi i pari më 1740, kishte kopjuar një copë rituali e ia dërgoi në shenjë nderimi themeluesit të Seminarit Arbëresh të Palermos. Më vonë, peshkopi arbëresh i Sicilisë, Pal Skiroi (1866-1941), e rizbuloi më 1909 dhe nxori një fotokopje të të gjithë tekstit, bëri një studim për të, por nuk arriti ta botonte.
Një botim shkencor të plotë të veprës, të shoqëruar me një studim për gjuhën e Buzukut, e bëri gjuhëtari ynë i njohur Eqrem Çabej (1968).

1) Bdek - Benedekt
2) tue kujtuom - duke kujtuar, duke sjellë në mend
3) të endigluom - që dëgjohet (kuptohet)
4) ensëh shkruomit shenjtë - prej shkrimit të shenjtë, prej librave fetarë
5) ensëh dashunit - prej dashurisë
6) botësë sanëh - gjindjes, popullit tonë
7) me u fëdigunëh - mundur, lodhur
8) Në këta rreshta bie në sy jo vetëm qëllimi patriotik, por edhe
thjeshtësia e sinqeriteti me të cilët u drejtohet Buzuku lexuesve.
9) Duke u bazuar në këto data (autori shkruan me numra romakë), është pranuar nga të gjithë se vepra është botuar më 1555, megjithëse autori thotë "Tani unë dua ta përfundoj veprën time... e nisa me 20 mars 1554 dhe e mbarova me 5 janar 1555".
10) fëjyem - gabuar
11) tah trajtonjëh - ta ndreqë, ta rregullojë
Edhe një herë dukët thjeshtësia e autorit kur u kërkon ndjesë lexuesve për ndonjë gabim që mund të ketë shpëtuar, dhe u lutet që ku të jetë, ta ndreqin.
12) Nga ky pohim i autorit kuptohet se ai nuk njeh ndonjë vepër
tjetër të shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, prandaj është i ndrojtur
e nuk ka fort besim në punën e tij.
13) nuk mund e qëllonjinë - nuk mund ta qëllonin pa gabime, nuk
mund të mos e bënin pa gabime
14) Me këtë autori do të shfajsohet para lexuesit për gabimet që
mund të ketë vepra: se "ata qi shtamponjinë kishnë të madhe
fedigë" dhe ai s'mund t'u qëndronte gjithmonë pranë, sepse
mbante një "klishë" (kishë) dhe i duhej të shërbente në të dy
anët.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Nën pluhurin e arkivave të Europës dhe sidomos të atyre të Vatikanit mund të gjënden edhe shumë dokumente të tjera, ndoshta më të plotë e më domethënes.*



Më i vjetri ndër këto tri dokumente është *"Formula e pagezimit".*
Ajo i përket vitit 1462. Eshtë një fjali e shkurtër në mes të një shkrimi latinisht.
Kryepeshkopi i Durrësit, Pal Engjëlli, mik e bashkëpunëtor i Skënderbeut (1417-1469), gjatë një vizite në dioqezën e tij gjeti shumë të meta e mangësi në punët e ushtrimit të fesë. për t'i shmangur ato ai lëshoi një qarkore në gjuhen latine. Kjo qarkore është lëshuar nga një kishë në Mat dhe mban datën 8 nëntor 1462. Me anë të saj, ndërmjet të tjerash, ai jepte leje që, në ato kohë luftrash kur prinderit nuk kishin mundesi t'i dërgonin fëmijët në kishë t'i pagëzonin vetë në shtëpi, duke thënë shqip në ketë ceremoni
" Formulën e pagëzimit" që është : *"Un të pagëzonj pr'emen't Atit e t'birit e t'shpirtit shenjt".*
Formula është shkruar në dialektin e veriut me shkronja latine.
Gjuha e teksit dhe vlerat e përdorimit në shqip të disa shkronjave latine kanë një afri shumë të madhe me veprën e Buzukut, c'ka te ben te mendosh se shkrimi i shqipes duhet te kete pasur nje tradite me te vjeter, ku jane mbeshtetur te dy; edhe shkruesi i kesaj formule, edhe Buzuku.
_Dokumenti u zbuluar me 1915 nga historiani rumun Nikola Jorga ne nje nga bibliotekat e Milanos, Itali._

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Me të njëjtin alfabet latin është shkruar në shekullin e XV edhe dokumenti i dyte i gjuhës shqipe. *Fjalorthi i Arnold fon Harfit, i vitit 1497*.
Udhëtari gjerman Arnold Fon Harf (1417-1505) ne vitin 1496, u nis nga kelni, për të bërë një vizitë në tokat e shenjta, ne Palestine, udhëtim që e kreu për tre vjet. Ne vitin 1497 ai kaloi në bregdetin e Shqipërisë dhe konkretisht në Ulqin, Durres e Sazan. Gjate ketij udhetimi per te komunikuar sadopak me njerëzit, ai shënoi _26 fjale shqipe, 8 shprehje e numrat 1 deri 10 dhe 100 e 1000 të shoqëruar me përkthim ne gjermanisht_. Janë fjalë të zakonshme si: ujë,verë,bukë, mish etj., që iu deshen udhëtarit në jetën e tij të përditshme sa qëndroi ne Shqipëri.
Me përshtypjet e udhëtimit Harfi la në gjermanisht nje doreshkrim, i cili u botua me 1860, pas tre shekujsh e gjysmë. Këtu gjendet edhe ky Fjalorth i vogël i gjuhës shqipe, i cili përbën dokumentin e dytë të shqipes së shkruar.
Udhëtari, përvec listës së fjalëve, shprehjeve e numëroreve, ka lënë edhe disa shënime në ato vende të bregdetit shqiptar ku kaloi. Ndër të tjera ai shkruan se " Ulqini është një qytet shqiptar i bukur e i vogël." Për Shkodrën megjithëse kaloi nëpër të, ngaqë udhëtimi Ulqin-Durres, e bëri me det, thotë "se është një qytet i madh i sapo pushtuar nga osmanët." Ishullin e Sazanit e përshkruan " si nje liman të mirë deti, ku ka shume anije, ne krahun e majtë të të cilit ndodhet nje fshat i madh me 2000 vatra, i quajtur Vlorë" etj.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Perikopeja e Ungjillit të Pashkës ( fundi i sh.XV-fillimi sh.XVI).* Eshtë dokumenti i tretë i shqipes së shkruar. Ai i perket fundit të shekullit XV ose fillimit të shekullit XVI. Ky dokument përbëhet nga 2 pjesë të vogla bible në gjuhën shqipe që u gjetën në një dorëshkrim greqisht të shekullit të XIV, me të cilin ato nuk kanë asnjë lidhje. Ato janë në dialektin e Jugut, të shkruara me alfabetin grek. *Këto fakte tregojnë se gjuha shqipe në atë kohë duhet të ketë qenë shkruar jo vetëm në Shqipërine e Veriut, por edhe në Shqipërine e Jugut.*

----------


## GoDDeSS

Te kam thene un qe ke per tu bere nje autor!! Je mjeshter per punerat e shkrimeve ;-)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Gjon Buzuku
(1555)

Meshari - Parathenie 

Biografi e autorit*



Gjon Buzuku është autori i parë i njohur deri më sot i letërsisë shqiptare.
Per autorin, nga ishte, ku punoi, mbi ç'baza arriti ta shkruante e ta botonte librin e vet, janë pyetje që ende nuk kanë gjetur një përgjigje të plotë. Ndonjë gjë të paktë që dimë për jetën e autorit, për vështirësinë që hasi, për punën, qëllimin dhe kohën kur e shkroi ose e botoi veprën e vet, e mësojmë vetëm nga parathënia e librit dhe gjuha e tekstit.

*"u Doni Gjoni, i biri i Bdek Buzuku"*

Gjon Buzuku ishte një prift katolik i Malësisë së Mbishkodrës,mendohet të ketë qënë nga Kraja.

*Ku u gjet e kush e gjeti, ku ndodhet sot vepra origjinale?*


Që nga botimi e deri me 1740, gadi dy shekuj, "Meshari" ishte një vepër e humbur, një vepër e panjohur.
Më 1740 atë e zbuloi ne Bibliotekën e Propaganda Fides, afër Romës , Gjon Nikolle Kazazi nga Gjakova, që ishte arqipeshkv i Shkupit. Gjithe gëzim për këtue gjetje, ai njoftoi Gjergj Guxetën në Palermo të cilit i dërgoi një faqe.
Libri mendohet tue jetë shtypur në Venedik me alfabetin latin, duke shtuar disa shenja cirilike për tingujt në shqip.
Ky zbulim bëri bujë të madhe, sepse është libri i parë në gjuhën shqipe. Ky zbulim mbeti ne heshtje për më tepër se një shekull, deri më 1909, kur e rizbuloi arbëreshi Pal Skiroi, në Bibliotekën e Vatikanit në Romë, ku gjendet edhe sot.

Më 1932 libri u fotokopjua në tri kopje, njëra nga të cilat gjendet ne Bibliotekën Kombëtare Shqiptare ne Tirane.
Me 1968, gjuhëtari i shquar shqiptar Eqerem Cabej, botoi studimin shkencor te veprës së Buzukut të shoqëruar me studimin për gjuhën dhe meritat e autorit.
Ashtu siç është sot, ka 188 faqe, i mungojnë 16 faqet e para, por edhe disa të tjera në mes. Kështu që, duke mos pasur as kopertinë, as faqen e parë, nuk dimë as titullin e tij të vërtetë dhe as vendin e botimit etj. Eshtë kjo fatkeqësi apo fatmirësi, s'mund ta themi dot. Ndoshta po ta kishte kopertinën ose faqen e parë, libri mund të ishte zhdukur, sepse, me sa duket, ka qënë ne listën e atyre librave që kanë qenë ndaluar.Kështu që janë zhdukur nga qarkullimi të gjitha kopjet e tij dhe mbeti vetem kjo që është e gjymtuar.Kjo ndoshta, është arsyeja që ajo sot gjendet vetëm në dy kopje, të fshehura e të harruara që i ka shpëtuar syrit të inkuizicionit. Kopja që gjendet me sa duket ka qënë përdorur shumë. Veç fletëve të grisura, në shumë faqe anash ka shënime e emra priftërinjsh që, me sa duket, e kanë pasur nëpër duar.


*Historia e shkrimit te vepres*


Veprat në gjuhën shqipe gjatë shekujve të parë të pushtimit osman janë të pakta.
Më e vjetra prej tyre që ka mbërrite deri në ditët tona, është "Meshari" i Gjon Buzukut (1555).
Vepren e filloi më 20 mars 1554 dhe e mbaroi me 5 janar 1555. Eshtë kjo koha që punoi për shqipërimin, ose për botimin e saj, nuk del e qartë.
Me veprën e Buzukut kemi një vazhdimësi të kulturës shqiptare edhe në kushtet e vështira të pushtimit osman, kulturë që në humanistët u përfaqësua me vepra kryesisht në gjuhën latine, që ishte gjuha e kulturës e kohës dhe që u pasurua më vonë me veprat e Budit, Bardhit, Bogdanit etj. në gjuhën shqipe.


*Studime e botime mbi vepren


"Meshari i Gjon Buzukut" (1555) , Tiranë 1968.*
Ky eshte botimi i plotë i vepres se Gjon Buzukut, i transliteruar dhe i transkriptuar nga Eqerem Cabej, i cili ka shkruar studimin hyres.
*Namik Resuli, "Il Messale di giovanni Buzuku, Vaticano - 1958,* eshte po ashtu botimi i plotë dhe me transkriptim.

* 
Permbajtja e vepres*



Libri ka 188 faqe, i mungojnë 16 faqet e para, por edhe disa të tjera në mes. Kështu që, duke mos pasur as kopertinë, as faqen e parë, nuk dimë as titullin e tij të vërtetë dhe as vendin e botimit etj
Permban Librin e Orëve dhe Librin e Meshës, prandaj dhe është quajtur "Meshar"
Eshtë shkruar në shqipen e asaj kohe. Gjuha e veprës është ajo e dialektit të Shqipërisë Veriore e Perëndimore.Për disa tinguj të shqipes si: q, gj, th, dh, z, x, etj; që nuk i përkasin gjuhes latine, autori përdor pesë shkronja që kanë përngjasim me disa shkronja të alfabetit cirilik. Këtë alfabet do ta përdorin edhe autorë pas tij, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël.
Përmbajtja e veprës dëshmon për përdorimin e shqipes në shërbesat fetare. Kryesisht ka pjese liturgjike, pjesë që lexohen e rilexohen vetëm prej klerikëve në shërbesat kishtare, përkthim i një libri latinisht i shkruar me alfabetin latin.
Për ilustrim po sjellim një pjese nga kjo vepër:
*"... Ndë vjetët 1554 njëzet dit ndë mars zuna nfill, e mbarova ndë vjetët 1555, ndë kallënduor 5 ditë. E se për fat në keshë kun mbë ndonjë vend fëjyem, u duo tuk të jetë fajtë, aj qi të jetë ma i ditëshim se u, ata faj e lus ta trajtojnë ndë e mirë...Përse nukë çuditem se në paça fëjyem, këjo tue klenë ma e para vepërë e fort e fështirë për të vepruom ndë gluhët tanë..."*

(... Ne vitin 1554 njëzet ditë të marsit e fillova dhe e mbarova në vitin 1555, në dhjetor 5 ditë. E në se, për fat, do të kem gabuar kund më ndonjë vend, unë dua, ku të jetë gabimi, ai që të jetë më i ditur se unë, atë gabim e lus ta ndreq. Sepse nuk çuditem në paça gabuar, duke qenë kjo vepër e parë e fort e vështirë për t'u punuar në gjuhën tonë).

Ne kohën e protestantizmit në Europë - kërkesa kryesore e kesaj lëvizje ishte që shërbesat kishtare të bëhen në gjuhen amtare.

I ndikuar nga idetë e kësaj lëvizje, Buzuku për t'u krijuar mundësi besimtarëve katolikë shqiptarë të merrnin drejpërdrejt në gjuhen amtare shkrimin e shenjtë.
Puna e tij nuk shërbente vetëm për degjimin e kuptimin e përmbajtjeve te disa ceremonive fetare por edhe pikënisje për shkrimin e gjuhës. Me veprën e tij ai mundohet të afirmonte individualitetin shqiptar. Vepra e Buzukut nuk ka vetëm meritë letrare, por edhe një hap i guximshëm kulturor, që bën pjesë në luftën e popullit shqiptar për çlirim e përparim.
Ai shkruan në pasthenie: 

*"..u Doni Gjoni, i biri i Bdek Buzukut, tue u kujtuom shumë herë se gjuha jonë nukë kish gjo të të ndigluom ( që të jetë dëgjuar) nsë shkruomit shenjtë, nse dashunit nsë botësë, sanë, desha me u dedigunë përsa mujta me ditunë, me zbritunë ( me ndriçue) pak mendetë e atyne që ndiglonjinë..".*

Të ndriçojmë mendjet e njerëzve, pra ky ka qenë edhe njëri nga qëllimet për të cilin e shqipëroi dhe botoi Buzuku vepren e tij. Madje Buzuku ecën edhe më përpara.
Në "Meshar" gjendet edhe kjo lutje që nuk gjendet ne asnje meshar të botës:

*"Gjithë popullsinë e krishtenë ndër Arbanit ata n'mortajet largo, ty të lusmë. O Zot. Te Arbëria, pra aty i rreh zemra Buzukut."*

Vepra është dëshmi e një tradite të mëparshme shkrimi të shqipes kishtare, traditë që rrebeshet e kohërave të vështira që kaloi Shqipëria e kanë marrë me vete. Gjuha e veprës e ka bazën në të folmen e Shqipërisë Verilindore.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Dialektet e Gjuhes Shqipe*

Gjuha shqipe sot flitet ne Republikën e Shqipërisë, në Kosovë, Dibër e Madhe, Hot e Grudë etj., si dhe në Çamëri (Greqi). Shqip flitet në Diasporë (kudo në botë ku jetojnë shqiptarë). Një shqipe të vjetër flasin ende arbëreshët e Greqisë dhe të Italisë.
Gjuha shqipe ndahet në dy Dialekte: *në Dialektin e veriut (gegërishten) dhe në Dialektin e Jugut (toskërishten)*.
Si kufi natyror ndërmjet këtyre dy dialekteve merret përafërsisht lumi *Shkumbin*. në krahinat që ndodhen në të djethtë të Shkumbinit flitet dialekti i Veriut (këtu përfshihen edhe të folmet e Kosovës, të Dibrës së Madhe, të Hotit, të Grudës etj.). Në krahinat që ndodhen në të majtë të Shkumbinit, flitet dialekti i Jugut (në këtë dialekt përfshihet edhe çamërishtja, edhe të folmet e arbëreshëve të Greqisë e Italisë).
Dialektet e shqipes janë mjaft të afërta me njëri-tjetrin, ndryshimet janë të tilla që një shqiptar i veriut nuk e pengojnë të merret vesh me një shqiptar të jugut të Shqipërisë.
Më shumë ndryshime vërehen në fonetikë e në leksisk, më pak në morfologji e shumë në sintaksë.
Ndryshimet kryesore ndërmjet dy dialekteve të shqipes janë:


*Dialekti i Veriut

Dialekti i Jugut*

 Ndryshime ka edhe brenda përbrenda një dialekti, ndërmjet të folmeve të krahinave të ndryshme. P.sh., e folmja e qyteteve të Gjirokstrës ndryshon nga e folmja e qytetetit të Korçës; ose e folmja e qytetit te Elbasanit ndryshon nga e folmja e qytetit të Shkodrës.



_Â (a hundore)
BÂj, LÂ, NÂNA


ë
bënj, lë, nëna




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


é (e hundore)
zémër, dhén, vénd

 ë
zemër, dhën, vënd





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ë - e patheksuar në shumë pozicione:
an, buk, urdhno, kpuc

 ruajtja e ë-së sidomos kur është në rrënjë të fjalës: anë, bukë, urdhëro, këpucë





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




syni, gjuni, bani

 r - (rotazioni)
syri, gjuri, bëri





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ruan bashkëtingëlloret e zëshme në fund të fjalëve: zog, hedh, u dogj

 i shurdhon bashtingëlloret e zëshme në fund të fjalëve: zok, heth, u doq





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ue,
ftue, duer, punue,
u,
ftu, dur, punu
 ua
ftua, duar, punuar






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



vo
vorr, votër
 va-
varr, vatër




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



haset më shpesh e pakryera me mbaresat:
-she, jshe etj.
(une) lidhshe,
(ti) lidhshe,
(ai) lidhte

(ne) lidhshim
(ju) lidhshit
(ata, ato) lidhshin
------------
(une) punojshe
(ti) punojshe,
(ai) punonte

(ne) punojshim
(ju) punojshit
(ata, ato) punojshin

 haset më shpesh e pakryera me mbaresat:
-nja, një etj.
(une) lidhshe,
(ti) lidhshe,
(ai) lidhte

(ne) lidhshim
(ju) lidhshit
(ata, ato) lidhshin
---------------
(une) punonja
(ti) punonje,
(ai) punonte

(ne) punojnim
(ju) punonit
(ata, ato) punonin





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



format e pjesores dalin pa mbaresa:

lidh
punue
la
marr


 format e pjesores dalin nga mbaresat:
-ua, -r(ë) dhe -ë:
lidhur
punuar
larë
marrë






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ka paskajoren me -me:
du me punu,
u nis me ba



 nuk ka paskajoren me
dua të punoj
në vend të kësaj përdor lidhoren ose paskajoren me për të:
dua të punoj,
u nis për të bërë ose u nis të bënte




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*"Pjeter Bogdani letra dhe dokumente" nga arkivi i Kongregatës "de Propaganda Fide" si dhe nga Arkivat Sekrete të Vatikanit,

të studiueses Odette Marquet,

Botuar nga Shtëpia Botuese "At Gjergj Fishta",
Shkodër 1997.

Biblioteka "Mendimi Shqiptar"*

Këtë përmbledhje letrash të Pjetër Bogdanit, autorja me origjinë franceze, mike e popullit shqiptar, njëkohsisht misionare katolike në Shqipëri, ia kushton popullit shqiptar, kudo ku gjendet, "Gjakut të shprishur e të shpërndarë", të gjithë atyre, që kushtet e jetës i detyruan të marrin rrugën e mërgimit për të ruajtur identitetin e vet, të gjithë atyre, të cilët mbetën në atdhe dhe atje qëndrojnë për të shpëtuar vendin e tyre të kërcënuar edhe sot. Ata janë trashëgimtarë të denjë të Bogdanit, i cili ia dhuroi jetën popullit të vet.

*Paraqitja e autorit:*

Pjetër Bogdani zë një vend të dorës së parë në letërsinë e vjetër shqipe, në sajë të botimit të librit të tij* "Cuneus Prophetarum de Christo Salvatore Mundi...",* që doli nga shtypi për herë të parë në vitin 1685 në Padovë. Dy botimet e tjera do të vijnë njëri pas tjetrit në vitin 1691 dhe tjetri më 1702. Interesi i zgjuar nga kjo vepër është në radhë të parë teologjik sepse bëhet fjalë për jetën e Jezu Krishtit, por edhe shkencor. Pranë të dhënave biblike gjenden edhe disa interpretime shkencore mbi dukuritë e natyrës, të bazuara në astronomi.

Rëndësia gjuhësore e këtij libri origjinal, të shkruar në gjuhën shqipe dhe italiane, ka zgjuar interes tek studiuesit shqiptarë dhe të huaj. Është botimi i fundit dhe më interesant midis botimeve të lashta në gjuhen autoktone arbnore që kemi qysh nga Gjon Buzuku, Lekë Matranga, Frang Bardhi, Pjetër Budi. Ideja që të mblidhet letërkëmbimi i Pjetër Bogdanit mu duk interesante, jo vetëm për ta njohur personalitetin dhe rolin që paTi në kohën e tij, por edhe për ta sjellë në dritë dëshmimin e çmueshëm të letrave të tija, që pasqyrojnë njëren nga periudhat më dramatike të historisë shqiptare. Është vertetë periudha e kalimit të një pjese të madhe të popullsisë shqiptare në një kulturë tjetër, në një religjion tjetër. Kjo popullsi shpeshherë s'pati tjetër zgjedhje, përveç se ta mohojë vehten për të mbijetuar. Këto gjurmime e plotësojnë botimin e "Relacioneve" kishtare më të njohura të këtij autori, të cilat i pasqyrojnë ngjarjet e epokës.

Ký botim i përket para së gjithasht letërkëmbimit të Pjetër Bogdanit me Kongregatën e Shenjtë të Propagandës Fide. Ky institut fetar u themelua në fillim të shekullit XVII (1622) nga Papa Gërguri XV, ndersa Kolegji i saj nga Papa Urbani VIII (1627), me qëllim që të shpallet Ungjilli tek të gjithë popujt dhe t'i ndihmojë të krishterët e rënë nën sundimin otoman apo herezi të tjera. Këto letra na mundësojnë t'i ndriçojmë dhe t'i plotësojmë disa pika të bibliografisë së Bogdanit të mbetura deri tani të paqarta.

Pas studimeve teologjike të shkëlqyeshme në Romë, Bogdani ende i ri u zgjodh ipeshkëv i ipeshkvisë së Shkodrës (Scodrens), që ishte ipeshkvia më e lashtë e Shqipërisë. Pastaj zëvendësoi ungjin e tij Andrea Bogdanin në krye të Arqipeshkvisë së Shkupit dhe Prizrenit. Këta funksione kishtare ia mundësuan atij të hyjë në kontakt me personalitete të famshme fetare, ndër të cilët me kardinalin Barbarigo, pishtar i një doktrine dritëdhënëse dhe ekumenike të Kishës, të hapur ndaj kulturave të popujve të Lindjes. Në sajë të tij do të botohet edhe libri i Bogdanit.

Udhëtimet dhe qëndrimet që bëri në qytetet si Romë, Padovë, Venedik, pastaj lëvizjet e vazhdueshme në Dalmaci, Shqipëri dhe Servi, gjithë kjo, në sajë të lidhjes së thellë që kishte me mësuesit e tij dhe me Kishën, gjegjësisht eprorët e "Propaganda Fide", pasurojnë letërkëmbimin e Bogdanit dhe na e bëjnë të njohur më mirë historinë e turbullt dhe tragjike të popullatave ballkanike në epokën e pushtimit otoman.

*Kush është Pjetër Bogdani?*

*Me prejardhje nga Kosova, pikërisht nga Guri i Hasit, fshat i vendosur jo larg nga Prizreni në kufi me Shqipërinë e sotme.* Në atë kohë kjo krahinë ishte e përfshirë në të ashtuquajturen Servi. Ai vjen nga një familje shqiptare që ka ruajtur religjionin e vet burimor katolik megjithë islamizimin politiko-fetar të dhunshëm. Gjejmë personalitete të famshme tek paraardhësit e tij: Pjetër Mazrreku, Primat i parë i Servisë, kyeipeshkëv i Tivarit (1630) dhe Andrea Bogdani, Kryeipeshkëv i Ohrit (1652) dhe i Shkupit (1655).

Datëlindja e tij mund të caktohet midis viteve 1620 dhe 1628. Janë këto dy datat ekstreme që rezultojnë nga konsultimi i dokumenteve të ndryshme.

Hulumtimet mbi origjinën e familjes së tij shpien autorin ta konsiderojë si e fisnikëruar nga mbreti serb Stefan i Madh, për cilësitë e bujarisë dhe të besnikërisë. Por emri i tij mund të vijë nga toponimi "Bojdan" i përdorur në Shqipëri, sikur mendojnë disa shkencëtarë...

Rraskapitja e madhe për shkak të shendetit dhe situatës së vështirë e shtërngoi Andrea Bogdanin t'u drejtohet autoriteteve kishtare për të dhënë dorëheqjen nga funksionet e tij në dobi të të nipit, që do ta marrë administrimin e dioqezës së Shkupit në vitin 1677. Pjetër Bogdani shkroi një letër apologjike mbi jetën e Andreas, me rastin e varrimit të tij në vitin 1684, duke i theksuar ndjenjat e tij patriotike, karizmen profetike, shpirtin e fesë dhe të lutjes në mes të turbullimeve të mëdha dhe persekutimeve të vazhdueshme. Shenja misterioze të shoqëruara me mrekullira do të shfaqen pas vdekjes së Andrea Bodganit në qytezen e Janjeves ku ishte varrosur brenda Kishës. Banorët e feve të ndryshme panë në këto mrekullira dëshminë e shkëlqyer të shenjtërisë së tij.

*Rrethanat historike dhe fetare*

Perandoria Osmane sundon në Ballkan tash prej dyqind vjetësh; kishte vendosur një pushtet të fortë për t'i qeverisur të nënshtruarit. Sillte me vehte një fé të re dhe impononte tatime të larta për familjet e krishtera, sidomos, ato katolike. Ajo me veprimin e saj ai arriti që fenë katolike ta lëshojnë një numër i madh shqiptarësh edhe pse ky lëshim s'pati kurrë themele vertet të rrënjosura. Në kohën kur Bogdani i shkruajti letrat dhe veprat e tij, është duke u zhvilluar Lufta Turko-Venedikase e Kandisë (1644-1669). Kjo ngjarje shënon etapën e parë të jetës së tij, ndersa gjatë viteve të fundit të jetës do të bashkohet me trupat e Aleancës së Shenjtë kundër turqve (1683-1689). Ai gjendet pranë gjeneralit Pikolomini, i cili vdiq nga murtaja para se t'i marrë sakramentet e fundit nga dora e arqipeshkvit të pranishëm në ballë të luftës për t'i nxitur e dhënë kurajo ushtarëve.

Kisha kujdeset me vemendje për besimtarët që jetojnë në këto krahina in partibus infidelium. Ajo sjell një ndihmë zemërgjërë sa materiale aq edhe shpirtërore, siç dëshmojnë shumë letra të Bogdanit, për t'i mbajtur këto popullata aq të sprovuara në fenë e tyre dhe t'i pengojë që të mos e mohojnë atë për arsye financiare. Për fat të keq largësia nuk e lejon gjithmonë ta vlerësojë gjendjen me saktësi. Megjithatë Bogdani do ta lëvdojë përherë sinqeritetin, zemërgjerësinë dhe gadishmërinë e Kishës për ta ndihmuar dhe njëkohsisht do ta çmojë kërkesen e saj për ta ditur të verteten.

Institucionet e ndryshme kulturore-fetare u krijuan për t'i plotësuar nevojat e popujve që vuajnë nën zgjedhën otomane. Në sajë të të ungjit Andrea, Pjetri mundi të regjistrohet në Kolegjin e Loretos, që drejtohej nga Jezuitët për t'i formuar priftërinjtë dhe udhëheqësit e kombeve ballkanike: Bullgarisë, Dalmacisë, Hungarisë, Servisë dhe Shqipërisë. Ky kolegj, bashkë me atë të "Propagandës Fide" përbëjnë dy qendrat kryesore të formimit fetar e kulturor që do t'i japin Bogdanit mundësinë të fitojë një pjekuri humane e intelektuale të shkallës së lartë. Në këtë mes do ta farkojë personalitetin e tij në sajë të edukatorëve të aftë jezuitë, feja e tij do të bëhet e patundur dhe do t'i japë mundësi pastaj që me punë të palodhshme ta përballojë jetën e rëndë nga përndjekjet e njëpasnjëshme dhe shtypjet e tmerrshme.

Të mposhtet errësira e padijes, të ndriçohen njerëzit me anë të diturisë: i tillë është ideali fisnik që frymëzon Bogdani në letrën e parë që kam gjetur dhe që daton në vitin 1647.... Të edukohen bashkëatdhetarët, të punohet për kthimin e tyre në gjirin e Kishës Katolike, që të lindë mes tyre "Një Skanderbeg i ri", të tilla janë deshirat e Bogdanit në vitin 1658....Me anë të diturisë Bogdani dëshiron të nxisë një vetëdijësim që do të çojë në udhë të çlirimit. Ai tejkalon suazën fetare dhe merr parasysh një plan shumë më të gjërë, më njerëzor dhe më patriotik....

Më 1656 Bogdanit i besohet detyra e Ipeshkvisë së Shkodrës si dhe administrimi i Kryeipeshkvisë së Tivarit, detyrë kjo nga më të vështirat. E themeluar në shekullin IV, Ipeshkvia e Shkodrës i është dhënë Venedikut nga Balsha II. Në vitin 1679 ra në duart e turqve: fshatrat u plaçkitën dhe popullsia iku ndër male. Të krishterët e nënshtruar përballë haraçeve të rënda, nuk kishin tjetër zgjedhje përveç se ta mohonin fenë e tyre.

Në letrat e para Bogdani duket tashma shumë i lidhur me vendin e vet. Ai tregon shumë kujdes për t'i informuar eprorët mbi ngjarjet që ndodhin atje. E mbron me sukses të shkëlqyeshëm doktoratën në teologji morale dhe kërkon të dërgohet misionar në Gashi, të Ipeshkvisë së Pultit.

Dëshira e zjarrtë për ta arsimuar popullatën për të cilën kishte përgjegjësi, e detyroi të kërkonte libra që nuk ezkistonin në vendin e tij dhe që ishin botuar nga "Propaganda Fide". Ndër ta gjendeshin disa vepra gjuhësore dhe fetare në gjuhë të ndryshme.

Bogdani zhvillon një aktivitet të fuqishëm në fushën e ungjillëzimit të popullsisë që nën shtypjen ekonomike dhe rrezikun e jetës ka qenë e detyruar të kalojë në islam. Bogdani me veprimtarinë e tij do t'i kontribuojë kthimit të tyre në fé të të parëve. Bogdani s'mund të mos ketë ndjerë për lotët e këtyre njerëzve që kanë mbetur "të dobët dhe të brishtë në fé" nga prania e religjioneve dhe sekteve të ndryshme në mesin e tyre. Dhe jo vetëm kaq, ai bëhet zëdhënës i priftërinjve të tyre, të cilët ballafaqoheshin me gjendje të tmerrshme gjatë ushtrimit të detyrës, por edhe i të gjithë burrave dhe grave që vuanin dhe që kishin zgjedhur të mbeteshin besnikë në fenë e krishterë.

Largësia dhe rrethanat në të cilat jetojnë këta të krishterë e kanë bërë të pamundur që t'i vizitojë ndonjë prift për disa vite me radhë. Përpos kësaj, angaritë dhe tatimet që duhet të paguajnë, i kanë bërë dy herë skllevër dhe i kanë lënë të pafuqishëm në fenë e tyre.....

Kujdesi që pati në shkrimin e librit të tij në gjuhën shqipe, interesi që tregoi përherë për hapjen e shkollave, e bëjnë të radhitet si një paraardhës i Rilindjes...

Sapo u emërua në ipeshkvinë e Shkodrës, do të ndeshet në vështirësi të shumta, burgosje e persekutime, me qëllim që të pengohet zelli i tij i madh apostolik dhe të eliminohet ndikimi i tij. Të shumta janë letrat që flasin për ikje të panumërta që t'u shmanget persekutimeve të turqve.

Bredhja ka qenë fati i tij. Nuk pati një vend ku mund të vendosej: do të gjejë strehim në Tivar, Budvë, Kotor, Split, Padovë ose Venedik...

I vetëdijshëm për pergjegjësinë e tij ndaj misionit, bën që të jetë gjithnjë e më shumë i gatshëm për t'i zbatuar detyrat kishtare në një klimë të persekutimeve dhe në rrezik të përhershëm për t'i ndihmuar popullsitë e kërcënuara dhe për t'u dhënë mbështetje katolikëve që e dëshmonin fenë e tyre në mënyrë heroike, edhe pse gjendeshin në ngushticë.

Dërgimi i misionarëve dhe i mësuesve që të shmanget "mbytja shpirtërore e popullatës", ky është qëllimi i vazhdueshëm i Bogdanit. I prokupuar ta mësojë doktrinën katolike dhe t'i paraqesë problemet e shtruara nga martesat e përziera dhe nga laramanët, ai i përgatit pyetjet e ndryshme të cilat do të parashtrohen më vonë në Koncilin e Parë Shqiptar në fillim të shekullit vijues. Shpirti i tij ekumenik del qartë në qëndrimin e tij tolerant ndaj murgjve ortodoksë serbë të Manastirit të Vraninës.

Bogdani dëshiron priftërinj të kombi të vet, por i pret mirë edhe misionarët italianë, të cilët japin jetën e tyre me zemërgjerësi në mes malësorëve të mjerë dhe kujdeset edhe për mirëvajtjen e tyre.

I veshur si fshatar bredh rrugëve dhe gjen strehim në shpella ku shkruan nën dritën e një qiriu...Bogdani del si mbrojtës i popullit të tij të dërrmuar nën peshën e tatimeve të mbledhura nga Sulltani dhe të haraçit që ua merr Patriarkana. Ky popull që u bë raja dhe "paria" si mund t'i mbante klerikët e vet? Ndihmat për priftërinjtë dhe shqetësimi për sjelljet dhe formimi i tyre, do të jenë shqetësimet kryesore që paraqiten në një numër të madh letrash.

Vitet që kaloi në Itali, Romë, Padovë, Venedik bënë që të rritet dashuria për vendlindjen. Me gjithë përndjekjet që e pritnin dhe vështirësitë e shumëllojshme, Bogdani tregoi përherë dëshirë dhe këmbëngulje për t'u kthyer në vendin e tij dhe për të punuar për të mirën e të gjithëve.

Lidhjet e tij me Kishen Universale nëpërmjet eprorëvet janë të forta, të sinqerta dhe aq të ngushta sa edhe të respektueshme. Në marrëdhëniet e tij vërehet një kujdes i madh për të dërguar informata mbi gjendjen e Ipeshkvisë, të klerikëve dhe të popullsatës së mjerë. Letrat e tij shprehin mirënjohje të madhe dhe të sinqertë për të gjithë bamirësitë që vijnë nga Kongregata e Shenjtë. Ky letërkëmbim u vështirësua nga censura otomane dhe pritja e Ambasadorëve që i sillnin letrat. Gjithë kjo do të kërkojë shumë durim dhe do t'i shkaktojë shumë vuajtje Pjetër Bogdanit. Mirëpo, besimi i tij ndaj Kishës, të cilin e ka treguar gjatë jetës së tij në marrëdhëniet besnike me Propaganden Fide, do të vazhdojë ta ndajë me priftërinjë e tij: "...Stiano dunque perciò sicuri che la Sacra Congregrazione quello che una volta promette è irrefragabile et osserva infallibilmente.."

Ai është njeri i terrenit që shkon më kalë duke rrezikuar jeten e vet nëpër malet e ashpra dhe të larta të Shqipërisë së Veriut duke pajtuar me rreptësinë e vendit, klimën e vështirë dhe pengesat e shumta që armiqtë i vinin në rrugën e tij. Gjithë këtë e bën për t'u sjellë ngushëllime shpirtërore njerëzve të mjerë që jetonin në këto vende ose kishin gjetur strehë atje.

ashuria e tij për Krishtin, shpirti i tij luftarak "për t'i fituar shpirtrat Perëndisë", ndezin zemërgjerësinë e tij dhe shtyjnë ta dëshirojë martirizimin. Qysh më 1663 ai shkruan se është i gatshëm ta derdhë edhe gjakun e vet. Në vitin 1665 kur është ipeshkëv i Shkodrës dhe administrator i Tivarit, vazhdon ta tretë jeten e tij "Usque ad profusionem sanguinis". Letrat e fundit përshkruajnë një përsekutim të tmerrshëm nga otomanët të udhëhequr nga Jeghen pasha Aziatiku. Ato dëshmojnë qëndresën e Bogdanit dhe të besimtarëve të tij të ikur në "malet kryengritëse" kurrë të nënshtruara, duke mos pasur tjetër përveçse "borë për dyshek", por të frymëzuar nga një forcë e brendshme.

Mynxyrat e murtajës e detyrojnë të ikë në Prizren, torturat e priftërinjve dhe sidomos ndaj të nipit e bëjnë të vuajë shumë. Ai lëshon një britmë të dhimshme: "Salva nos perimus" / Na shpëto, zhdukemi. Ashtu nënshkruhet letra e tij e parafundit duke sjellë në mend me këto fjalë librin e tij. Në letrën e fundit, pasi janë hakmarrë turqit, i lidhur ngushtë me mundimet e Mësuesit të dashur, i dërguar lakuriq nëpër rrugët e Prizrenit, dhe i shpëtuar për mrekulli nga vdekja, do të nënshkruajë "Cuneus prophetarum" duke e vulosur kështu jetën e tij me një vepër dhe një itenerar të pavdekshëm.

Do të mbarojë pas ca muajsh nga epidemia e murtajës më 5 dhjetor 1689 në Prishtinë. Nipërit e tij Gjoni e Gjergji do ta shpallin vdekjen e tij dhe do të na njoftojnë me ngjarjet që do të vijnë pas dhe urdhrin e Sulltanit: kufoma e Bogdanit zhvarroset në mënyrë mizore dhe u hidhet qenve në sheshin e tregut.


*Shënim: për të njohur më mirë Pjetër Bogdanin dhe rrethanat e jetës së tij shihni:

Bogdano Pietro, L'Infallibile verità della Cattolica Fede..., In Venetia, per Girolamo Albrizzi In MDCXCI.

Gjini Gaspar, Ipeshkvia Shkup- Prizren nëpër shekuj, Drita Zagreb 1986.

Jacov Marco, Le Missioni Cattoliche nei Balcani durante la Guerra di Candia 1645.1669, Città del Vaticano 1992.

Marlekaj Luigi, Pietro Bogdani e l'Albania del suo tempo, Palo del Colle, Bari 1989.

Sedaj Engjëll, Pjetër Bogdani, Çeta e Profetëve, Rilindja, Prishtinë 1990.

Bogdani Pjetër, Çeta e Profetëve, Drita, Prizren 1997.

-Archivio Segreto Vaticano

-Archivio storico "de Propaganda Fide"*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*GJUHA SHQIPE PËR TË HUAJT DHE SHQIPTARËT JASHTË ATDHEUT*



- Libri i ri "Gjuha shqipe për të huajt dhe shqiptarët jashtë atdheut", botim i Shtëpisë botuese "TOENA", është shkruar nga dy gjuhëtarë me përvojë të gjatë: prof. dr. Gjovalin Shkurtaj, pedagog në Fakultetin e Historisë dhe të Filologjisë dhe as. prof. dr. Enver Hysa, punonjës shkencor në Institutin e Gjuhësisë e të Letërsisë. Kjo vepër e shumëpritur nga lexuesit plotëson një mungesë të ndieshme dhe i përgjigjet në kohë një nevoje të shumë njerëzve që dëshirojnë ta mësojnë gjuhën shqipe si gjuhë të huaj, ose që e kanë shqipen gjuhë amtare, por nuk i kanë mundësitë për ta nxënë atë me programe të rregullta shkollore, siç është rasti i arbëreshëve dhe i shqiptarëve jashtë atdheut, tashmë aq të shumtë kudo në Evropë e më gjerë në të gjithë Botën.

- Hapja e Shqipërisë ndaj botës ka bërë që të shtohen shumë lëvizjet dhe shtegtimet e të huajve drejt Shqipërisë së vogël, por edhe aq tërheqëse e të bukur, po edhe të Shqiptarëve drejt viseve të ndryshme në kërkim të punës e të një jetese më të mirë. Për këtë rrethanë, këto vitet e fundit, kontaktet e shqiptarëve me botën dhe të të huajve me shqiptarët janë shtuar së tepërmi dhe, për pasojë, edhe numri i dashamirëve të gjuhës shqipe e të kulturës shqiptare ësdhtë rritur shumë. Deri vonë gjuhën shqipe e dinte vetëm ndonjë albanolog i huaj dhe rrallë e tek ndonjë nga diplomatët e akredituar në vendin tonë, kurse sot nuk është më një çudi që e dinë shumë mirë gjuhën shqipe edhe shumë njerëz të fushave të tregtisë, të politikës, të sekteve fetare e të shoqatave të ndryshme që kanë selinë në Shqipëri ose që, sidoqoftë, ua do puna të merren me Shqipërinë dhe çështjen shqiptare. Gjithashtu, në shumë universitete të botës ka edhe katedra a lektorate të gjuhës shqipe e të letërsisë shqiptare, ku gjuha shqipe dhe letërsia e shkruar në këtë gjuhë mësohen nga një sasi përherë e më e madhe studentësh. Të gjithëve, kudo që të gjenden, ky libër i ri për mësimin e gjuhës shqipe do t' u vijë në ndihmë, si për kurset me mësues, ashtu edhe atyre që duan ta mësojnë shqipen në mënyrë vetiake (autodidakte) pa mësues. Po, ky libër do t' u shërbejë edhe shumë shqiptarëve e arbëreshëve kudo në Evropë e më gjerë, të cilët, në pamundësi për të pasur shkolla e shkollim ne gjuhën amtare, me anën e tij, krahas gjuhëve të vendeve ku gjenden, si kujtim të paharruar nga vendlindja, do të gjejnë te "Gjuha shqipe për të huajt dhe shqiptarët jashtë atdheut" një mjet shumë të vyer e të përshtatshëm për të mos e bjerrë gjuhën e tyre, për ta nxënë mirë gjuhën e të parëve të tyre dhe për ta mbajtur të pashuar ndjenjën e shqiptarisë në zemrat e tyre, qoftë edhe pse larg atdheut e gjirive të tyre që aq shumë i duan dhe i dëshirojnë. Shqipja në botë, si për mërgimtarët arbëreshë të moçëm, ashtu edhe për mërgimtarët më të rinj shqiptarë, mbetet kudo e kurdoherë "gjuhë e zemrës" përballë gjuhëve të vendit ku ndodhen, të cilat, sidoqoftë, i përdorin si "gjuhë buke".

- Libri nis me një parathënie e me një hyrje në pesë gjuhë: shqip, anglisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht dhe italisht dhe përmban tri korpuse kryesore: një sasi mësimesh hyrëse, ku jepen njohuri fillestare për shqiptimin dhe bisedimin në gjuhën shqipe si dhe për shkrimin e shqipes, pastaj vijnë 30 mësime rreth gramatikës, të pajisura me tekste, pyetje për ushtrime të foluri si dhe me rregulla të thjeshta e me ushtrime të mjaftueshme për zbatimin praktik të tyre e për zotërimin e të folurit e të shkruarit mirë të shqipes.Ushtrimet gramatikore janë gërshetuar natyrshëm edhe me pjesë të lehta leximi, vjersha, fjalë të urta, gjëegjëza, fabula dhe pjesë proze të zgjedhur sipas temave përkatëse të lëndës që përmbahet në secilin mësim. Një pjesë të rëndësishme përbëjnë në libër edhe pasqyrat gramatikore kushtuar lakimit të emrave, mbiemrave e përemrave si dhe zgjedhimit të foljeve kryesore. Të gjitha fjalët e përdorura në libër janë renditur në fund në formën e një fjalori të përkthyera në katër gjuhë: anglisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht dhe italisht. 

- Libri mbyllet me një sasi tekstesh të zgjedhura për lexim nga rreth 60 autorë shqiptarë dhe arbëreshë, si dhe me një fashikull me pamje të ndryshme nga Shqipëria. 

- Me një përmbajtje të tillë dhe, sidomos, më përgatitjen e kujdeshme e parashtrimin metodik të lëndës për secilin mësim, libri *"Gjuha shqipe për të huajt dhe shqiptarët jashtë atdheut"* do të jetë një libër shumë i dobishëm dhe i kërkuar.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Dorëshkrimi shqip i Teodor Shkodranit nga viti 1210

dr. Musa Ahmeti*


Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit nga viti 1210, i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, shtyen kufijtë kohorë për 345 vite më herët se sa Mesharii Buzukut,që është i vitit 1555.- Botimi i tërë dorëshkrimit, si libër i veçantë, do të bëhet së shpejti nga revista Ekskluzive. Dorëshkrimi është transkriptuar, transliteruar dhe shoqërohet me një koment dhe analizë shkencore nga autori i këtij shkrimi.



*I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa në fund fare, në f. 208, autori është firmosur vetë me emrin: Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, e përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 të marsit.



Mee nihemmen zze dessirnnee e phorte t Lummnummitt ZOT e mbaronjj nVitte MCCX dittn ee IX t Mmarxxitee.


THEODOR SSCODRAANNITTEE*


Asnjë gjuhë e botës nuk njihet që nga fillimet e saj. Nga kjo arsye historia e çdo gjuhe qoftë... detyrohet të fillojë nga një epokë e caktuar... Historinë e një gjuhe mund ta nisim që nga koha që ajo gjuhë është shkruar. Vetëm kur është shkruar, një gjuhë ka marrë fizionominë e saj të veçantë, ka zënë një vend të caktuar në historinë e kulturës së njerzimit... Pa shkrime pra nuk kemi histori të një gjuhe. Për çdo gjuhë historia e saj nis kur nis kjo gjuhë të shkruhet. [Çabej]

Studimet dhe hulumtimet shkencore nëpër arkiva e biblioteka të ndryshme, janë shumë të rëndësishme ngase na mundësojnë njohjen dhe pasurimin me të dhëna të reja për albanologjinë dhe historinë kombëtare në përgjithësi. Deri para pak kohësh është folur e shkruar, por gjithnjë deri tashti në formë të supozimeve, se duhet të ketë libra, dorëshkrime ose dokumente të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, të cilat janë më të hershme se sa Formula e pagëzimit nga viti 1462 apo nga libri i parë i shtypur në gjuhën shqipe, Meshari i Buzukut nga viti 1555. 
Duke u nisur nga ide të tilla, por edhe nga pohimi i Eqrem Çabejt se: Në nëndorin e vitit 1940 N. Borgia më kumtoi në Grotaferata pranë Romës se kishte zbuluar në Arkivin e Vatikanit një dokument në gjuhën shqipe më të vjetër se Buzuku. Fshehtësinë e zbulimit të tij ky dijetar e mori me vete në varr. Gjurmime të mëtejme nëpër arkivat e Vatikanit e të Propagandës mund të na sjellin ndonjë të papritur në zbulim dokumentesh më të moçme të shqipes. (Studime gjuhësore, vëllimi VI, f. 12, referenca nr. 29, Prishtinë, 1988)


Paralelisht kemi konsultuar edhe burime të ndryshme nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit, duke shfrytëzuar Kodekse dhe dorëshkrime të tjera që kishin të bënin me shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë


Ne, sikur edhe shumë studiues të tjerë, ju vumë kërkimeve në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit për të gjetur ndonjë gjurmë të këtij dokumenti apo dorëshkrimi. Konsultimi me kolegë specialistë me përvojë nga Arkivi i Vatikanit, por edhe studiues eminentë botërorë, që bëjnë studime në Vatikan, ishte i dobishëm, ngase kursyem shumë kohë dhe eliminuam disa nga fondet arkivore, duke qenë pothuajse të sigurtë se aty nuk mund të ndodhej një dokument apo dorëshkrim për të cilin bën fjalë Nilo Borgia, e pas tij edhe Zef Skiroi. Fondet të cilat duhej të studioheshin, prapë ishin të shumta dhe tepër voluminoze. Paralelisht kemi konsultuar edhe burime të ndryshme nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit, duke shfrytëzuar Kodekse dhe dorëshkrime të tjera që kishin të bënin me shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë. 
Siç dihet Arkivi i Vatikanit e ka zanafillën e tij nga Mesjeta e hershme. Për publikun dhe studiuesit laikë ai u hap vetëm pas vitit 1882. Këtu ruhen dokumente, dorëshkrime dhe libra nga më të ndryshmet, që kanë të bëjnë me relegjionin dhe kishën; por edhe me momente të tjera të jetës laike, politike, shkencore, etj. Funksionimi i këtij Arkivi është rregulluar në vitin 1927 me rregulloren: Regolamento dellArchivio Vaticano del 1927. Konsultimi dhe shfrytëzimi i dokumenteve, por edhe i literaturës tjetër që ruhet në këtë Arkiv, është përcaktuar nga Papati dhe zbatohet me përpikmëri duke mos bërë asnjë lloj lëshimi. Për momentin mund të konsultohet lënda burimore arkivore deri në periudhën e Benediktit të XV, viti l914; ndërsa për atë në vazhdim, por edhe për disa fonde të veçanta, pos lejeve speciale, një pjesë e mirë e Arkivit të Vatikanit është ende sekrete.

*Më në fund, në vitin 1998, kemi pasur fatin të kishim në dorë një vëllim të lidhur me kopertina të forta druri, nga viti 1210, titulli i të cilit në regestat e Vatikanit nuk ishte i shënuar komplet dhe në formën origjinale. Shfletimi i kujdesshëm, që në faqen e parë, ishte shenjë se teksti nuk ishte në gjuhën latine, greke, sllave apo ndonjë gjuhë tjetër, por ishte i tëri në gjuhën shqipe.
Vëllimi i tëri është në pergamen, gjë e zakonshme për kohën kur ishte shkruar. I ka 208 fletë, pra 208 faqe, sepse në pergamen shkruhet vetëm në njerën anë. Paginimi [numërimi] i faqeve është vetëm recto. Dimensionet janë: 28 x 39.5 cm. Komplet vëllimi është i ruajtur shumë bukur, nuk ka dëmtime, pos që në disa vende ka filluar të fshihet ngjyra dhe kjo në fletët 188, 189 dhe 192. I gjithë dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me grafema (shkronja) latine dhe i tëri në gjuhën shqipe, në dialektin e veriut, i cili si i vjetër që është paraqet mjaft vështërisi për tu lexuar. 
Në fillim, por edhe në disa vende brenda dorëshkrimit, ka iniciale të cilat janë shumë të bukura. Tri nga ato janë të praruara me flori. Inicialet tjera janë me ngjyrë të kuqe, pjesa dërrmuese, ndërsa dy janë me ngjyrë blu të hapur. Në dorëshkrim ka edhe tri miniatura, kryesisht të punuara nga floriri, të cilat paraqesin momente biblike.
I gjithë dorëshkrimi është autograf, i shkruar nga një dorë. Ndërsa në fund fare, në f. 208, autori është firmosur vetë me emrin: Teodor Shkodrani, duke shënuar: Me ndihmën dhe dëshirën e fort të lumturit Zot, e përfundova në vitin 1210, ditën e 9 të marsit.

(Mee nihemmen zze dessirnnee e phorte t Lummnummitt ZOT e mbaronjj nVitte MCCX dittn ee IX t Mmarxxitee.


THEODOR SSCODRAANNITTEE)*



Pas një pune disavjeçare, kemi arritur të bëjmë transkriptimin dhe transliterimin e dorëshkrimit


Dorëshkrimi ndahet në tre kapituj, në f. 1r  97r mbi teologjinë; f. 98r  146r mbi filozofinë dhe 147r  208r mbi historinë. Secili nga kapitujt mund të jetë edhe libër në vete. Duke mos mohuar vlerën dhe rëndësinë e dy kapitujve të parë, kapitulli i tretë ka tërhequr më shumë vëmendjen tonë ngase pos të dhënave me interes të veçantë, autori citon edhe vepra të tjera që ka konsultuar dhe më shumë se një herë, mbështetet në kronikat shqiptare të qyteteve të ndryshme.
Pas një pune disavjeçare, kemi arritur të bëjmë transkriptimin dhe transliterimin e dorëshkrimit. Ishte një punë shumë e mundimshme kjo, ngase ne nuk kishim tekste [dokumente apo dorëshkrime] të ngjashme nga kjo kohë apo kohë më e afërt, për të konsultuar e krahasuar grafemat, fjalët, fjalitë dhe strukturën e përgjithshme gramatikore. Jemi të vetëdijshëm se mund të ketë lëshime, por mbetet që specialistët e fushave përkatëse, pas studimeve të tyre, të nxjerrin përfundime të drejta dhe shkencore.


Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, e shtyn edhe për 74 vjetë më herët jo vetëm përmendjen e gjuhës por edhe e dëshmonë se shqipja ishte shkruar; ndërsa kur bëhet fjalë për dokument të shkruar që është më i hershëm se Meshari i Buzukut për 345 vjet


Pos rëndësisë së jashtëzakonshme që ka dorëshkrimi, për atë se tregon një vazhdimësi të pandërprerë të shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, ngase sipas dëshmive që kemi, për herë të parë bëhet fjalë për gjuhën shqipe në vitin 1284 (jo 1285 siç është menduar deri me tashti) në një dokument të Arkivit të Dubrovnikut /Raguzës/ nga 14 korriku i vitit 1284, ku thuhet: Dëgjova një zë që thërriste në mal në gjuhën shqipe (Et audiui unam uocem clamantem in monte in lingua albanesesca). Po sjellim faksimilin e origjinalit i cili botohet për herët të parë si i tillë.
Dëshminë e dytë e kemi nga një autor anonim, që sipas të gjitha gjasëve ishte prift i urdhërit domenikan, i cili në vitin 1308, gjatë udhëtimit nëpër Ballkan, kur përshkruan Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët, ndër të tjera shkruan: këtu shqiptarët e lartëpërmendur kanë një gjuhë të dallueshme prej latinëve, grekëve e sllavëve, kështuqë nuk merren vesh fare me popujt tjerë [Habent enim Albani prefati linguam distanctam a latinis, grecis et slavis ita quod in nullo se inteligunt cum aliis nationibus]. 
Dëshmia e tretë është ajo e Guljelm Adamit, i cili në vitin 1332, me porosi të papës Gjon XXII, shkroi traktatin Directorium ad passagium faciendum, duke i bërë kështu edhe një relacion Filipit të VI-të Valua, mbretit të Francës, me titull: "DIRECTORIUM AD PASSAGIUM FACIENDUM (UDHËZIM PËR TË KRYER KALIMIN E DETIT), ku jep të dhëna për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët. Këtu gjejmë edhe fjalinë e famshme që e bëri të njohur në histori: Dhe megjithëse shqiptarët kanë një gjuhë krejt tjetër dhe të ndryshme nga latinët, ata kanë shkronjat latine në përdorim dhe në të gjithë librat e tyre. 
Pra, nëse e shikojmë kronologjikisht, që nga viti 1284, kur për herë të parë përmendet gjuha shqipe, dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit, e shtyn edhe për 74 vjetë më herët jo vetëm përmendjen e gjuhës, por edhe e dëshmonë se shqipja ishte shkruar; ndërsa kur bëhet fjalë për dokument të shkruar, siç është Formula e Pagëzimit nga viti 1462, ky dorëshkrim është më i hershëm për 252 vjet, kurse më i hershëm se Meshari i Buzukut për 345 vjet.

Lajmi për zbulimin e këtij dorëshkrimi nga viti 1210 është mirëpritur në rrethet shkencore e intelektuale jo vetëm shqiptare. Interesim të veçantë ka zgjuar fakti se i gjithë dorëshkrimi, prej 208 fletësh, është shkruar i tëri në gjuhën shqipe. Ka pasur kolegë studiues që kanë shtruar pyetjen: pse u shkrua në gjuhën shqipe? Cilat janë arsyet që e shtyen autorin, Teodor Shkodranin, të shkruante shqip në këtë kohë, kur gjuhë kulture ishin greqishtja ose latinishtja? Pse shkrim në gjuhën shqipe, kur edhe të gjitha shërbimet fetare bëheshin në gjuhët greke ose latine? 
Debate të tilla janë me shumë interes, ngase hapin mundësi për tu thelluar më shumë, për të njohur e studiuar përditshmërinë e popullit shqiptar në mesjetë. Si duket, harrohet se në perëndim të Shqipërisë, ishin kroatët, ata të cilët gjithë shërbesat fetare i bënin në gjuhën kroate, pra në gjuhën e popullit, ishin po kroatët, por edhe sllavët, të cilët kishin të shkruara në gjuhën e tyre dorëshkrime e dokumente. Si dëshmi është Baèanska ploæa, një monument vërtet madhështor i shkruar me alfabet glagolik në gjuhën kroate... etj. etj. Pra, pse të mos kishin edhe shqiptarët dorëshkrime dhe dokumente në gjuhën shqipe.

Është krejt normale që, duke shikuar fqinjët që shkruanin në gjuhën e popullit, që edhe intelektualët shqiptarë të shkruanin në gjuhën e popullit të vet, nëse nuk kishin shkruar më herët se fqinjët, gjë që nuk përjashtohet si mundësi, ngase: po ti hedhim një vështrim historisë së gjuhës shqipe, dy gjëra të kundërta na bijnë në sy në këtë lëmë: me një anë gjuhë e dëshmuar me shkrim mjaft vonë, e në anën tjetër një popull i lashtë, autokton në këto vise të Ballkanit që nga kohët e mugëta të historisë. Aq më parë kur dihet se në ketë periudhë kemi lindjen dhe zhvillimin e qyteteve vendëse, si forca dominuese politike, p.sh. Shteti i Arbërit, por edhe ngritjen e një shtrese intelektualësh, të cilët lanë gjurmë të thella me studimet dhe veprat e tyre në gjuhë të ndryshme, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në shtete të tjera mesjetare evropiane.

Rëndësi të veçantë ka edhe fakti se autor i këtij shkrimi është një shqiptar nga Shkodra, mjaft i njohur në rrethet shkencore-kulturore të kohës, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Bizant, Romë, Raguzë, etj. Autori, Teodor Shkodrani, në fund të dorëshkrimit të tij na ka lënë të dhëna shumë të çmuara për veten e tij, për origjinën dhe për përgatitjen profesionale. (Ne nuk e kemi përdorur termin libër, por dorëshkrim, nga shkaku që të mos shkaktojmë huti; ngase koncepti libër në vitin 1210 dallon nga ai që kemi ne sot për librin, kur dihet se shtypshkronja ende nuk ishte shpikur në atë kohë. Pra menduam që termi dorëshkrim do të ishte më i afërt, kur dihet se të gjitha këto libra apo dorëshkrime, ishin të pakta në numër dhe ruheshin kryesisht nëpër vende të veçanta si: kisha, manastire, kuvende e, në raste të veçanta, edhe në bibliotekat private të ndonjërit prej fisnikëve vendas.) Të shtojmë që pos këtij dorëshkrimi në gjuhën shqipe, në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit dhe në Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit, të po këtij autori ruhen me dhjetra dorëshkrime në gjuhët greke dhe latine, të cilat nuk janë botuar deri më sot. Tematika e këtyre dorëshkrimeve është e ndryshme, por dominon ajo teologjike dhe historike. Ka edhe disa përkthime dhe redaktime të veprave të autorëve antikë. 
Dorëshkrimi i Teodor Shkodranit është përgatitur për botim, është transkriptuar, transliteruar dhe shoqërohet me një koment dhe analizë shkencore. Botimi i tërë dorëshkrimit, si libër i veçantë, do të bëhet së shpejti nga revista Ekskluzive. 

*Diçiturat për ilustrime:*
1. Ilustrimi 1.jpg - Miniaturë e praruar në flori, e ngjashme me atë të dorëshkrimit të Teodor Shkodranit. Origjinali ruhet në ASV. Vat. Lat. 3747, fol. 17v. Botohet për herë të parë.
2. Ilustrimi 2.jpg - Dokument origjinal në pergamen nga viti 1274. Ndër të tjerë edhe vulat e dy princërve shqiptarë: Engjëllorëve dhe Dukagjinasve. Origjinali ruhet në ASV. A.A.ARM. I-XVIII, nr. 2187. Botohet për herë të parë.
3. Ilsutrimi 3.jpg - Faksimil i dokument nga Arkivi Shtetëror i Dubrovnikut, 14. korrik 1284, ku përmendet gjuha shqipe. Origjinali ruhet në: Diversa Cancelaria, 1284-1286, vol. 2, f. 111r. Si faksimil botohet për herë të parë.

----------


## edspace

*Albanesische Studien. (Albanian studies.)* 
Gustav Meyer.  In: Sitzungsberichte der philosophisch-Historischen Classe der Kaiserlichen Akademie der Wissenschaften (Proceedings of the Philosophical-Historical Section of the Imperial Academy of Sciences).  Vienna: C. Sohn, 1883-97; vol. 104, p. 257-362; vol. 107, p. 259-338; vol. 125, p. 1-93; vol. 132, p. 1-127; vol. 134, p. 1-106; and vol. 136, p. 1-114. 
These are highly specialized professional philological papers presented by the author at the conferences of the Academy of Sciences in Vienna. The 19th-century German philologist, Gustav Meyer, is amongst the founders of Albanological studies, and his work remains a valuable source. In this extensive study he provides information on noun plural formations, numerals, the basic treatment of Albanian comparative phonology, an edited version of Kavalliotis' Greek-South Romanian-Albanian dictionary and some useful dialect texts. In his essay 'Über Sprache und Literatur der Albanesen' (On the language and literature of the Albanians) in chapter three of his Essays und Studien zur Sprachgeschichte und Volkskunde (Essays and studies on philosophy and ethnology) (Berlin: R. Oppenheim, 1885, p. 49-50), Meyer demonstrates that Albanian derives from ancient Illyrian, an independent member of the Indo-German language family. Although it escaped Romanization, the distinct influence of Latin is evident in its vocabulary and grammar. Slavic words remain in all dialects from the time of Serb and Bulgar domination. Except for a brief period under Skanderbeg, the Albanians lived for two thousand years under foreign rule in their own country or abroad, and their different dialects have borrowed from Turkish, Greek or Italian. The author depicts the Albanians as a nation of warriors, who spent half a lifetime as mercenaries abroad and failed to produce a literature. Only the Italian Albanians, descendants from 15th-century settlers, exhibited a literary inclination. What literature there was consisted mainly of the transcription of folk songs and ballads depicting heroic and erotic themes. He disputes Lord Byron's depiction in 'Childe Harold' of Albanian warriors as noble, loyal and trustworthy. The lack of a common alphabet and written language has hindered the development of national unity: Meyer favoured, for standard usage, the adoption of the Latin alphabet with diacritical signs for distinct Albanian sounds, pioneered by Kristoforidhi of Elbasan. See also Meyer's Etymologisches Wörterbuch der albanesischen Sprache (Etymological dictionary of the Albanian language) (Strassburg, Germany [Strasbourg, France]: K. J. Trübner, 1891. 526p.).

*Albanesische Texte mit Glossar.* (Albanian texts with glossary.)  
Holger Pedersen.  Leipzig, Germany: S. Hirzel, 1895. 207p. 
Pedersen's analysis (in German) of the southernmost Tosk dialect, on the Greek-Albanian border, has long been an important reference for Western scholars of the early factual knowledge of spoken Albanian. For translations of the texts (also in German), see Pederson's Zur albaneisichen Volkskunde (Albanian ethnography) (Copenhagen: S. Michaelsens Nachf. [E. Móller], 1898. 125p.).  

*Albanian.* 
Eric Pratt Hamp.  In: Indo-European numerals.  Edited by Jadranka Gvozdanovic.  Berlin; New York: Mouton de Gruyter, 1992, p. 835-921. (Trends in Linguistics: Studies and Monographs, no. 57). 
This chapter comprises a part of the culmination of forty years of research on Albanian historical linguistics with many insights on the language as a whole. Hamp (born 1920) explains that Albanian numerals are more like nouns than verbs or adjectives. He lists fifteen Geg dialect varieties, for which he has recorded numerals, and twenty-seven Tosk, noting that this is not a complete listing. 

*Albanian.* 
Eric Pratt Hamp.  In: Linguistics in Western Europe. Edited by Thomas Albert Sebeck.  The Hague: Mouton, 1972, p. 1,626-92. bibliog. (Current Trends in Linguistics, vol. 9). 
Hamp, of the University of Chicago, discusses the study of the Albanian language and Albanology, within and outside Albania. There is reference to the many sources where one may find the origins of foreign loanwords from Latin, Greek, Germanic, Slavic, Iranian, Hungarian, Romanian and Turkish (about which he comments that very little has been written) languages. He posits 'an old underlying expression (një) glühëshqipe meaning "a language of (clear) pronounciation/enunciation" ' (p. 1,663). Hamp provides an extensive bibliography.  

*Albanian and Messapic.* 
Eric Pratt Hamp.  In: Studies presented to Joshua Whatmough on his sixtieth birthday. Edited by Ernst Pulgram.  The Hague: Mouton, 1957, p. 73-89. 
Compares the Albanian and Messapic languages, Messapic being the language of an Illyrian tribe who inhabited southern Italy (Apulia and Calabria) in ancient times. Hamp concludes that 'there can be no doubt that Messapic and Illyrian are sister languages' (p. 74) and takes his stand firmly on 'the specific kinship of Albanian and Illyro-Messapic' (p. 89).  

*The Albanian language and a pronunciation guide.* 
Henry Davis.  Albanian Life, issue no. 56, no. 1 (Winter/Spring 1994), p. 18-20. 
Provides a brief outline of the language and its history and a simple explanation of pronunciation and use of the definite and indefinite article.  

*Albanisch*. (Albanian.) 
Norbert Jokl.  In: Die Erforschung der indogermanischen Sprachen (Geschichte der indogermanischen Sprachwissenschaft seit ihrer Begründung durch Franz Bopp) (The exploration of Indo-Germanic languages [the history of Indo-Germanic philology since its establishment by Franz Bopp]).  Edited by W. Streitberg.  Strassburg, Germany [Strasbourg, France]: Karl J. Trübner, 1917, vol. 3, p. 109-54. 
Jokl's scholarly study covers the origins and written records of the language, the provenance of the Albanians, Balkan relations, dialects, etymology, historical phonology, morphology and syntax. For details of Jokl's other writings, see the obituary published by C. Tagliavini in Indogermanisches Jahrbuch (vol. 28 [1949], p. 296-301).  



*Armenian and Albanian.* 
Frederik Kortlandt.  In: La place de l'arménien dans les langues indo-européennes (The place of Armenian in Indo-European languages).  Edited by Maurice Leroy, Francine Mawet. Louvain, Belgium: Aedibus Peeters, 1986, p. 38-47. bibliog. (Royal Belgian Academy, Classe des Lettres, vol. 3). 
Supplements Gustav Meyer's work of the 19th century which had previously been the only relevant source. Kortlandt reconsiders his own earlier thesis of the development of Albanian and Armenian from contiguous Indo-European dialects, constituting a link between Balto-Slavic on the one hand and Greek on the other, in response to M. E. Huld's Basic Albanian etymologies (Columbus, Ohio: Slavica Publishers, 1984. 213p.), with which he has some disagreements.  

*Bref aperçu des emprunts turcs à l'albanais.* (A brief outline of Turkish loanwords in Albanian.) 
Anton Krajni.  Studia Albanica, vol. 3, no. 2 (1966), p.85-96. 
This study (in French) is concerned with words in the Albanian language which have been borrowed from Turkish.  

*Clause structure and v-movement in the languages of the Balkans.* 
Maria Luisa Rivero.  Natural Language and Linguistic Theory, vol. 12, no. 1 (1994), p. 63-120. 
Demonstrates in considerable detail shared clause structures between the Albanian, Bulgarian, Modern Greek and Romanian languages. 


*The coding of linguistic ideology in Arvanitika (Albanian) language shift: congruent and contradictory discourse.* 
Lukas D. Tsitsipis.  Anthropological Linguistics, vol. 37, no. 4 (Winter 1995), p. 541-77. bibliog. 
Tsitsipis, of the Aristotle University in Thessalonika, discusses Arvanítika, a dialect of Tosk Albanian spoken in Greece, now undergoing attrition in favour of Greek, and the sociocultural and political context of language shift. Tsitsipis lists five other articles of his own on related subjects.  

*Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe*. (Orthography of the Albanian language.) 
Edited by Androkli Kostallari, Mahir Domi, Eqrem Çabej, Emil Lafe.  Tirana: Academy of Sciences, 1973. 323p. 
This volume (in Albanian) contains the full decisions of the Congress of Orthography held in Tirana in November 1972, which agreed on the standardization of the Albanian language in both Albania and Yugoslavia. It covers the correct spelling of words (including Albanicized foreign words), grammatical rules (including a valuable section on the correct use of the prepositional particle), the use of capital letters, syllabification and the writing of dates. There is a complete index of the words cited as examples in the text.  


*Evidentiality in the Balkans: Bulgarian, Macedonian and Albanian.* 
Victor A. Friedman.  In: The linguistic coding of epistemology.  Edited by Johanna Nicols, Wallace Chafe.  Norwood, New Jersey: Ablex, 1986, p. 168-87. (Advances in Discourse Processes Series, vol. 20). 
Friedman uses Roman Jakobson's definition of 'evidential' as a tentative label for a verbal category which indicates the source of the information on which the speaker's statement is based, as well as the speaker's attitude to the information. In discussing the Albanian 'admirative mood', the author explains that it may be used not only to express surprise, but also irony, doubt or reportedness (p. 180); Albanian has a rule of sequence of tenses for ordinary reported speech very much like that of English.  


*A few remarks relative to the origin of the name Tiranë, Tirane, Albania's capital.* 
S. Sophie Juka.  East European Quarterly, vol. 20, no. 1 (March 1986), p. 99-106. 
Refutes the popular explanation that Tirana takes its name from Teheran, put forward, the author tells us, in most recent encyclopaedias, by Jules Alexandre Théodore Degrand (q.v.), French consul in Shkodra at the turn of the 20th century, and by Mary Edith Durham. Research into older documents apparently disproves the theory and replaces it with others.  


*The history of the Albanian alphabet: a case of complex cultural and political development.* 
Stavro Skendi.  Südost-Forschungen, vol. 19 (1960), p. 263-84. 
Examines the considerably handicapped development of the Albanian alphabet, paying particular attention to the Congress of Monastir (1908), and its intimate connections with the movement for national independence (1830-1912). Skendi outlines the inhibiting effect of the Turkish prohibition of teaching in Albanian in schools until 1912. He concludes that 'the history of the Albanian alphabet is in essence the history of the Albanian people' (p. 284), an important aspect of Albanian cultural revival.


*Hydronymica Albanica: a survey of river names in Albania.* 
Robert Elsie.  Zeitshrift für Balkanologie, vol. 30, no. 1 (1994), p. 1-46. bibliog. 
Elsie cites the German linguist, Franz Bopp (1791-1867), as the first to recognize the Indo-European roots of the Albanian language, commenting that it 'has been something of nightmare for diachronic linguists and Indo-Europeanists' (p. 1). Since hydronyms (names of bodies of water) are particularly resistant to change they therefore provide the most reliable evidence of linguistic history, enhanced, by 'invading tribes [who] always had the presence of mind to inquire about the name of a river before slaughtering the indigenous inhabitants on its banks'. Elsie gives an alphabetical list of 282 river names in Albania, with locations and village toponyms where relevant, in order to facilitate 'a more objective consideration of their significance' (p. 2) and finds that thirty per cent of the names seem primarily related to Albanian roots or lexemes and twenty six per cent to Slavic. The map section of his bibliography contains thirteen items.  


*Linguistisch-kulturhistorische Untersuchungen aus dem Bereiche des albanischen.* (Studies in Albanian linguistic and cultural history.) 
Norbert Jokl.  Berlin; Leipzig, Germany: W. de Gruyter, 1923. 366p. (Untersuchungen zur indogermanischen Sprach- und Kulturwissenschaft, 8). 
Includes extensive but dispersed discussion of historical phonology and morphology. Jokl demonstrates how Albanian cultural history is reflected in the language.  




*Nominalisierung und verbale Einbettung in Varietäten des Albanischen: eine Untersuchung zur Geschichte der albanischen Schriftsprache am Beispiel erweiterter Verbalprädikate auf areallinguistischem Hintergrund.* (Nominalization and verbal embedding in varieties of Albanian: an inquiry into the history of the Albanian literary language exemplified by extended verbal predicates in the background context of area linguistics.) 
Armin Hetzer.  Berlin; Wiesbaden, Germany: Harrassowitz Verlag, 1995. 297p. bibliog. (Osteuropa-Institut der Freien Universität Berlin Balkanologische veröffentlichungen, vol. 28). 
A clear, well documented reference work (in German). Hetzer first describes the south European linguistic area, emphasizing its continuity from the south Slavic- to the Greek-language region. He uses the approach of generative grammar, with excellent illustrative examples, diagrams, tabulations and extensive bibliography.  


*Peripheral Latinity in Albanian.* 
Michael R. Dilts.  Romance Philology, vol. 31, no. 2 (Nov. 1977), p. 283-98. 
This article, by an Albanologist of the Universities of California and Harvard, reviews the influence of Latin upon Albanian, and estimates that there are some 600 Albanian words of Romance origin. 

*The politics of language in socialist Albania.* 
Arshi Pipa.  Boulder, Colorado: Columbia University Press, New York, 1989. 283p. bibliog. (East European Monographs, no. 271). 
Spurred by Croatian demands for the recognition of their language and the lively debates surrounding these, Pipa studies the parallels with his native dialect (Geg) and what he claims to be its subordination to Tosk in the Unified Literary Albanian (ULA). Pipa explores many theories on the origins of the languages, their structural differences, and uses substantial evidence to show that Geg is the richer language in a wide variety of areas. There is a table and explanation of the composition of the Politburo of the Party of Labour of Albania, showing eighty-four Tosk-speaking members to fifteen Geg-speaking at seven congresses. There are also sections on the Toskicization of the Geg lexicon and phraseology. Similar theories are discussed in connection with both Stalin and N. Y. Marr concerning the racial character of Western linguistics, which is seen as serving the cause of Western imperialism. Pipa concludes that ULA is 'a Stalin-Marr compound, of the type of gjysmënjeri ''half-man" and gjysmëkalë "half-horse", the two halves put together resulting in a centaur'. Other maps. diagrams and tables further elucidate the arguments
. See also Peter Prifti's 'A commentary on Prof. Pipa's critique of Unified Literary Albanian' (Albanica, no. 3-4 [Winter 1992], p. 153-64).  


*Proto-Albanian and the problem of the ethnogenesis of the Albanian nation.* 
Krzysztof Tomasz Witczak.  Bulletin de la Société Polonaise de Linguistique, vol. 50 (1994), p. 21-26. bibliog. 
Witczak's novel thesis is that Albanians are the descendants of the Bessan population and that their language is a continuation of Bessan, spoken by a Paleo-Balkanic tribe whose ancient language was the only one (except Greek and Balkanic Latin), documented by written sources, to have survived the Slav invasion in the 6th century.  


*Selection among alternates in language standardization: the case of Albanian.* 
Janet L. Byron.  The Hague: Mouton, 1976. 158p. 8 maps. bibliog. 
Discusses the social, historical and linguistic criteria which have determined the standardization of languages, with particular attention to the process of standardization of Albanian from 1944 onwards. The author attributes the predominance of the southern Tosk dialect in standardized Albanian to the fact that the majority of the 'élite'that is, the leaders of the Party of Labour of Albaniacame from the south. However, she admits that 'not every feature of Tosk has been standardized; (there are) cases where Tosk was deliberately by-passed, largely on grounds of clarity' (p. 143). See also Byron's 'Language planning in Albania and in Albanian-speaking Yugoslavia' (Word, vol. 30, no. 102 [1979], p. 15-44).  


*Studime gjuhësore. (Linguistic studies.)* 
Eqrem Çabej.  Prishtina, Yugoslavia: Rilindja, 1975-77. 6 vols. 
This collection of linguistic writings (in Albanian) comprises studies on: the etymology of the Albanian language (vols. I and 2); the history of the language (vols. 3 and 4); folklore and literature (vol. 5); and Gjon Buzuku, the 16th-century author of the first known Albanian book, and his language (vol. 6).  

*Der türkische Einfluss auf das Albanische. (Turkish influence on the Albanian language.)* 
Norbert Boretzky.  Weisbaden, Germany: Otto Harrassowitz, 1975. 2 vols. (Albanische Forschungen, nos. 11 and 12). 
Boretzky's important work (in German) provides in volume one a complete linguistic analysis (phonology and morphology) of Turkisms in Albanian. Volume two contains dictionaries of Turkisms in five Albanian dialects (from Drenica, Presheva, Zadrima, Dibra and Çamëria) and an index of Balkan Turkish dialect words.  


*Why Albanian-Greeks are not Albanians: language shift in Attica and Biotia. * 
P. Trudgill, G. A. Tzavaras.  In: Language. ethnicity and intergroup relations.  Edited by Howard Giles.  London; New York; San Francisco: Academic Press, 1977, p. 172-84. 
Claiming that a simple equation of ethnic and language group membership is far from adequate, the authors discuss the bilingual situation currently obtaining in the Attica and Biotia areas of Greece. Under discussion is a rural population of around 140,000 in a number of villages whose fluency in Greek has ensured their assimilation into Greek culture. With the use of tables, it is clearly shown that it is only those aged over sixty years who wish to retain the use of Arvanftika (the Albanian dialect close to Tosk spoken in southern Albania). Youngér people perceive its use as backward, old-fashioned and unsophisticated. For more on this subtle persecution and assimilation, see Kostas Kazazis' 'Greek and Arvanitika in Corinthia' (Balkanistics, no. 3 [1976], p. 42-51).

----------


## edspace

*Albanian grammar.* 
Martin Camaj, translated from the German by Leonard Fox.  Wiesbaden, Germany: Otto Harrassowitz, 1984. 337p. 
Although this grammar is essential for anyone wishing to master the Geg or Arbëresh dialects of the Albanian language, the complicated arrangement of the material hinders study. For those interested in the standardized form of the language as it exists in both Albania and Yugoslavia, this volume is less useful. It covers phonology, the parts of speech and syntax, and has exercises, including poetry and prose texts, and a glossary.  

*Colloquial Albanian.* 
Isa Zymberi.  London: Routledge, 1995. 359p. 
This handy-sized paperback textbook, first published in 1991, evolved from Zymberi's three years of teaching Albanian (the literary variant used in Kosova) at the School of Slavonic and East European Studies, University of London. It is designed to be used either with or without a teacher, and consists of twenty-four units giving everyday situations along with reading passages and dialogues, with a progressive basic grammar. There are grammatical charts and exercises, and a two-way vocabulary of about 2,000 words. An accompanying cassette is also available.  

*Gjuha letrare shqipe. (The literary Albanian language.)* 
Compiled by Androkli Kostallari, Emil Lafe, Miço Samara.  Tirana: Shtëpia Botuese e Librit Shkollor, 1989. 2 vols. 
Volume one consists of a course of fifty-two lessons with text, grammar and exercises followed by a vocabulary of about 3,500 words translated into English, French and Spanish. Volume two comprises selections of Albanian literature and grammatical tables. Despite the ideological bias, also portrayed in many of its coloured illustrations, this is a useful text for the newcomer to the Albanian language, and is accompanied by cassette tapes of the recorded lessons.  


*Gramatikë historike e gjuhës shqipe. (Historical grammar of the Albanian language.)* 
Shaban Demiraj.  Tirana: 8 Nëntori, 1985. 1,166p. 
This study of the historical evolution of the Albanian language is in Albanian, but has a 117-page summary of the contents in English. Among the questions covered, from the historical aspect, are the grammatical categories of gender, number, case and form, as well as the moods, voices and tenses of verbs.  

*A handbook of Albanian.* 
Thoma Kacori.  Sofia: Kliment Ohridski University of Sofia, 1979. 292p. 
A useful course (in English) in the standard Albanian language intended for foreign students of Albanian at the Kliment Ohridski University of Sofia. The course is composed of thirty-three lessons, followed by forty-seven pages of Albanian texts, fifty-six pages of grammatical tables, and an Albanian-English vocabulary of some 3,000 words.  

*Këndime anglisht-shqip, or Albanian-English reader.* 
Margaret Masson Hasluck.  Cambridge, England: Cambridge University Press, 1932. 145p. 
This reader, compiled by the ethnologist Margaret Hasluck (1885-1948), is intended for both English-speaking students of Albanian and Albanian-speaking students of English. It presents an outline of Albanian and English grammar, followed by both Albanian and English versions of sixteen Albanian folk-tales. There are Albanian-English and English-Albanian vocabularies.  



*Learn Albanian: Mësoni Shqip.* 
Çezar Kurti.  Brooklyn, New York: Legas Books, PO Box 040328, Brooklyn, New York 11204, 1996. 200p. 
Professor Kurti, once Chairman of Tirana University's Russian Department, was dismissed in 1976 for political crimes and sent to work in a copper mine. His book contains forty lessons, whose texts cover contemporary and historical situations, with grammar and vocabulary systematically introduced. Despite some minor errors (e.g. 'orën nëntë . . . ten o'clock' [p. 30] and 'the most favorite place' [p. 93]), this is a very accessible learning tool for the beginner in Albanian.  


*Pimsleur's speak and read essential Albanian (compact course).* 
Ludmila Buxhelli.  Pimsleur International Inc., 1994. Cassette tapes. 
This set of five cassettes (ten lessons) is more than worth its rather hefty price, whether for someone preparing for a brief trip to Albania, or engaged in a serious study of the country and its language. This is a self-instructional course that really instructs in carefully planned, beautifully spoken, highly natural conversations, prompting the student to participate. There is a brief accompanying vocabulary, but students are encouraged to write out their own text.  


*Spoken Albanian.* 
Leonard Newmark, Ismail Haznedari, Philip Hubbard, Peter Prifti.  Ithaca, New York: Spoken Language Services, 1997. new ed. 522p. 
The updated text which integrates conversation with grammar, is divided into twenty-four units with a vocabulary of some 3,500 words, at the end of the book, and is accompanied by six newly-recorded cassette tapes. A beginner using the book will be able to construct fairly complex sentences (e.g. 'under these circumstances, the majority of the people was opposed to cooperation with the Italians') by the end of the course!  


*Standard Albanian: a reference grammar for students.* 
Leonard Newmark, Philip Hubbard, Peter R. Prifti.  Stanford, California: Stanford University Press, 1982. 347p. 
Still the best and most comprehensive grammar available in English on the standardized Albanian language. After providing an outline of Albania, its people, and its language, dialects and phonology, the authors cover in detail: verbs and verbal phrases; nouns and nominal phrases; adjectives and adjectival phrases; adverbs and adverbials; gradation, comparison and qualification; numbers and numerical expressions; pronouns and other pro-forms; prepositions and prepositionals; conjunctions and clauses; particles; and interjections and interjectional phrases. For a possibly more comprehensive Albanian grammar (in German), see Albanische Grammatik by Oda Buchholz, Wilfried Fiedler (Leipzig, East Germany: VEB Verlag Enzyklopädie, 1987. 580p.).

----------


## edspace

*Albanian: Albanian-English English-Albanian dictionary.* 
Ilo Stefanllari.  New York: Hippocrene Books, 1996. 416p. 
A handy pocket-sized Albanian-English, English-Albanian dictionary giving 9,000 entries with simple pronunciation and basic grammatical information, geographical names and idiomatic expressions.  


*Albanian-English dictionary.* 
Gasper Kiçi.  Washington, DC: Gasper Kiçi, PO Box 1855, 1978. 2nd ed. 448p. 
An Albanian-English dictionary containing some 30,000 words. There is an introduction on Albanian pronunciation, together with appendixes of Albanian abbreviations  and geographical names. See also Kiçi's English-Albanian dictionary (Washington, DC: Gasper Kiçi, PO Box 1855. 627p.).  

*Albanian-English dictionary.* 
Leonard Newmark.  Oxford: Oxford University Press, [forthcoming]. 1,056p. 
The largest and most comprehensive illustrated bilingual dictionary of Albania, with over 75,000 entries covering idioms and scientific definitions, including those for hundreds of terms for birds, fish and grasses. The more complicated words are fully explained in their Albanian contexts. A comprehensive pronunciation guide is provided. The dictionary is suitable for students, scholars and professional translators.  

*Dizionano fraseologico degli albanesi d'Italia e di Grecia: testo originale nella parlata albanese. (Dictionary of Albanian phrases in Italy and Greece: original text in colloquial Albanian.)* 
Antonio Bellusci.  Cosenza, Italy: Centro Ricerche Socio-Culturali Giorgio Castriota Skanderbeg, 1989. 261 p. map. 
Bellusci spent a decade collecting proverbs from Albanian communities living in Greece, Italy, Kosova, Turkey and Albania itself. The proverbs (in Albanian) are arranged alphabetically with translations into Italian, some into English and a few into French. There is a short prologue in English, and statistics are provided which show the size of 50 Albanian communities in Italy and over 600 in Greece.   


*An English-Albanian dictionary.* 
Stuart Edward Mann.  Cambridge, England: Cambridge University Press, 1957. 434p. 
Mann (1905-86) was, until his retirement in 1972, Reader in Czech and Albanian language and literature at the School of Slavonic and East European Studies, University of London. Compiled before the standardization of the Albanian language, this dictionary is, as its author says in his preface, 'cast in a central Geg mould'. It contains some 30,000 words and some 10,000 English phrases.  


*An English-Albanian vocabulary.* 
David M. Young.  Romney Marsh, England: Bay Foreign Language Books, 1990. 62p. 
This vocabulary, listed alphabetically by part of speech, is a useful tool for students and instructors in vocabulary building and exercise planning, despite a few inconsistencies in its inclusion of irregularities.  


*Fjalor i Arbëreshvet t'Italisë: dizionario degli Albanesi d'Italia.* (Dictionary of the Arbëresh of Italy.) 
Emanuele Giordano.  Bari, Italy: Edizioni Paolini, 1963. 592p. bibliog. 
A comprehensive Arbëresh-Italian dictionary containing some 15,000 words, with an introduction in Italian by the author. It includes a list of writers of Italo-Albanian literature and a table showing the numbers and locations of Arbëresh speakers in Italy. 

*Fjalor i gjuhës së sotme shqipe. (Dictionary of the present-day Albanian language.)* 
Edited by a commission headed by Androkli Kostallari.  Tirana: Academy of Sciences, 1980. 2,273p. 
An authoritative dictionary of the Albanian language, containing some 41,000 words and incorporating the decisions of the 1972 Orthographical Congress.  

*Fjalor i gjuhës shqipe. (Dictionary of the Albanian language.)* 
Compiled by a commission headed by Kostaq Cipo.  Tirana: Institute of Sciences, 1954. 644p. 
This was the first explanatory dictionary of the Albanian language to be published. It contains some 25,000 words, and although compiled before the Orthographical Congress in 1972, it is still of value in that it provides the scientific names of plants and animals, contains archaic words which are encountered in older works, and includes many dialect words which are omitted from the later dictionaries of the standardized language.  


*Fjalor i terminologjisë tekniko-shkencore. (Dictionary of technico-scientific terminology.)* 
Edited by L. Dodbiba.  Tirana: State University of Tirana, 1963-64. 11 vols. bibliog. 
A three-way (Albanian-French-Russian) dictionary of scientific and technical terms. Successive volumes cover botany, mathematics and mechanical theory, electrotechnology, chemistry and geology.  


*Fjalor shqip-anglisht. (Albanian-English dictionary.)* 
Ramazan Hysa.  New York: Hippocrene, 1993. 510p. 
A paperback republication of the dictionary by Hysa and Ilo Duro published in Tirana by 8 Nëntori in 1981, containing approximately 20,000 words with concise definitions, along with many idiomatic uses. An index provides a table of fifty-two irregular verbs. Although the dictionary is apparently for the use of English-speaking students, all introductory and explanatory notes are given in Albanian.  

*An historical Albanian-English dictionary.* 
Stuart Edward Mann.  London: Longmans, Green, 1948. 601p. 
This excellent dictionary contains some 45,000 words with, in many cases, a note of the sources from which they are drawn, or the districts in which the author himself encountered them. Examples are given of every word's usage. There is a brief introduction on the Albanian language.  


*Lexikon tës albanikës glossës. (Dictionary of the Albanian language.)* 
Konstandin Kristoforidhi.  Athens: Sakellaríou, 1904. 502p. 
The value of this incomplete work of Kristoforidhi (1827-95) is that it gives a compilation of Geg and Tosk dialect forms with precise origins.

----------


## Moziii

shum thnxx  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## inzenjeri

Me intereson a mundet te gjihet Fjalorthi i Arnold fon Harfit, i vitit 1497. A egziston ne form elektronike ky Fjalorth.
Me se shumti me intereson si jan shqiptuar fjalet ne ate kohe. Gjegjsisht me se shumti me interson dialekti dhe fjalori i asaj kohe ne Ulqin.

----------


## Justiniani 2007

bravo ju lumte

----------


## Fani

bravo njeres jeni te papam

----------


## djalmalori

ku esht mesari?

----------


## EncounterAL

Po bashkengjis pjese nga fq. 76 e librit bibliografik qe vijon
-------------------- Bibliografi botim 1866 -------------------------
A Typographical Gazetteer
By Henry Cotton
Published by Clarendon Press, 1866
Original from Harvard University
Digitized Mar 31, 2006
376 pages

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Kjo bibliografi eshte ne www ne adresen:
http://books.google.com/books?q=Sime...G=Search+Books

**********************************
 Pyetje: 
          Ne cilen gjuhe eshte shkruar "Illyrian Missal" botuar ne vitin 1483,
          per te cilin flitet ne faqen-76 bashkengjitur ?

----------


## EncounterAL

( vazhdon postimi i mesiperm )

 . . .  nje kerkim i shpejte ne www dhe mesova se
"Glagolitic" eshte thjesht emrtimi i nje alfabeti qe u perdor
(ne kohen kur filloi shtypi i librave), krahas alfabeteve 
Latin, Gothic, Greek dhe Hebrew. Po aty pashe edhe rregullen
(po e bashkengjis) e leximit te ketij alfabeti, per Ilirisht-folesit.
( kerkoj falje ne se perseris )
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


Librat e postimit te meparshem pasoheshin edhe nga sa vijon:

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Borg. illir. 4 (Borgiano illirico), middle of 14th century, missal, 
Borg. illir. 5, middle of 14th century, breviary, part I, 
Borg. illir. 6, 14th century (third quarter), breviary, part II, 
Borg. illir. 8, 1435, missal, 
Borg. illir. 9, 1445, 
Borg. illir. 10, 1485, breviary, 
Borg. illir. 11, Confessional, Antonino Pierozzi, 
Borg. illir. 19, 20, 21, breviary, 1561, 
Borg. illir. 22, breviary, 19th century, 
Borg. illir. 23, I-III, 
Cap. S. Pietro D215, 15th century. 
.........
glagolitic books kept in the Vatican Library 
two of 11 (Missale Romanum) from 1483. 
..............
Glagolitic Bible is mentioned by the Italian scholar 
Giovanni Batista Palatino (book 1545). . .

----------

